# Brat/sausage time



## Captain Morgan (Feb 2, 2005)

I'm doing some for the Superbowl party. My technique is to grill first,until the juice starts jumping out a da skin.
Then transfer to an aluminum pan with beer butter and onions, and let them simmer there until done.  The fat seeps out and flavors the sauce so you want to just drink it.  

 this may be heresy to some Packers fans/Yankees, but I like it.  How do you experts do it?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Feb 2, 2005)

I do mine backwards from you. I simmer in beer with onions, brown um on the grill quick, then back into the beer hot tub to hold until ready to eat. I've also grilled hamburgers then threw them in the beer hot tub to stay warm, it works great.


----------



## Woodman1 (Feb 2, 2005)

I marinate the stuff _after_ I eat it!


----------

